# [SOLVED] NetworkManager init script not started at boot

## blursmurf

been trying to figure out what is wrong for the past few hours and googling it doesn't seem to be of any help either...

emerged NetworkManager, restarted dbus, hald and started the service... loaded nm-applet and things seems to be working...

did a rc-update add NetworkManager default to add it to the default runlevel

edited /etc/rc.conf and /etc/conf.d/rc to disable hotplugging of net.*....

reboot...

but alas.... when my system booted, networkmanager refuses to load during init...

rc-update show

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  consolefont |                  boot                         
> 
>                  hald | default                                       
> ...

 

rc-status -a

 *Quote:*   

> Runlevel: default
> 
>  dbus                                                              [  started  ]
> 
>  syslog-ng                                                         [  started  ]
> ...

 

rc-config list

 *Quote:*   

> Available init scripts
> 
>   NetworkManager            default
> 
>   alsasound                 
> ...

 

what is wrong!?! >_<Last edited by blursmurf on Mon Jan 25, 2010 5:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## megaflow

a day ago i had to do a  *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild -L libssl3.so.12

  to get the network manager to work again after some update's

----------

## blursmurf

ok.. problem solved... seems like the dependency cache is not updated.... so networkmanager refuses to load during default runlevel....

----------

